# [Bridge’s Commishes] (PU: ---)



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello and welcome to another thread of mine. This is one where you pay me to draw what you want!

Here’s how it works, you fill out the form below, give me an amount you would pay for it, and then off I go, drawing away!

Progress here may be slow, as my art muse is fickle. But I will give you the best quality work of what you ask for that I can!

I accept payment in btb or art trades. RL monies are out of the question for now.

Form:

```
[SIZE=5]HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST![/SIZE]
[B]Username:[/B]
[b]Payment Offer:[/b]
[B]Style:[/B] (see below)
[B]Shot:[/B] (head, bust, waist, full-body etc.)
[b]Coloured:[/b]
[b]Shaded:[/b]
[B]Ref:[/B] (please link your character references here)
[b]Other:[/b]
```


A filled out form should look like this:
HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!
*Username:* inthenameofSweden
*Payment Offer:* 200 btb
*Style:* Chibi
*Shot:* Full-body
*Coloured:* Yes
*Shaded:* No
*Ref:* Hi! I’m an example of a linked ref!
*Other:*Can they be sitting down?

STYLES:​
*Regular:*
Looks like this 


Spoiler











(Specific example shown is a full-body coloured person)

*Chibi:*
Looks like this 


Spoiler










(Specific example shown is a full-body coloured and shaded chibi)

*Mini-Pixel:*
Looks like this


Spoiler











*Stickman:*
Looks like this


Spoiler











NOTE! Stickmen and mini-pixels are always full-body, and always coloured, due to the ease of making them.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 19, 2015)

;u;


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 19, 2015)

HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!
Username: Luckypinch 
Payment Offer: uhm 4m igb? 
Style: STICK MEN FOR THE WIN
Shot: (full-body)
Colored:yes 
Shaded: no. 
Ref: ooh ok my self then Uh all of me dreamies (you can make them humanized idc ) I can pay more also (dreamies are {link http://i62.tinypic.com/2je1auo.jpg 
There names are Purrl, Pietro, Wendy, Hugh, Frita, Chrissy, pierce,  sprinkle and Kitt     }

Link http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-request-thread-#128075&p=4729876#post4729876


----------



## Aradai (Mar 19, 2015)

yaaay I'm so happy that you're selling your art, it's so pretty and deserves all the money you get! good luck!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 19, 2015)

HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!
Username: Kimber
Payment Offer: 500 TBT
Style: chibi
Shot: full body
Coloured: yes please :3
Shaded: yes also
Ref: if you do couples I'd really love these two being cute :3 [x] [x]

If you can't do couples or if you can and you want more TBT or IGB for them please let me know :3 Thank you so much!!


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 19, 2015)

HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!
Username: katiegurl1223
Payment Offer: 25 mil?
Style: Chibi :3
Shot: Full Body
Coloured: Yes
Shaded: Yes :3
Ref: (x) or (x) The first one is preferred, but I know not many people are very fond of Anthro characters hehe. If these aren't something you would usually do, please let me know and I will provide a different character ^-^ (if you accept of course)


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 19, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!
> Username: Luckypinch
> Payment Offer: uhm 4m igb?
> Style: STICK MEN FOR THE WIN
> ...



*Accepted!*



Kimber said:


> HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!
> Username: Kimber
> Payment Offer: 500 TBT
> Style: chibi
> ...



*Accepted!*



katiegurl1223 said:


> HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!
> Username: katiegurl1223
> Payment Offer: 25 mil?
> Style: Chibi :3
> ...



*Accepted* (and yes I do anthros, especially ones as neat as yours holy moly I love that design)

I'll get started on all of yours right away!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aradai said:


> yaaay I'm so happy that you're selling your art, it's so pretty and deserves all the money you get! good luck!



also oh gosh thank you ;o;


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 19, 2015)

YES I CANT WAIT ;-; HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MEHHH LOL


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 19, 2015)

Hooray!  I can't wait to finally get art of her >w<


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 21, 2015)

I finished sketching everything yesterday and am now working on lining ;u;

(just thought I'd update y'all)


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 21, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> I finished sketching everything yesterday and am now working on lining ;u;
> 
> (just thought I'd update y'all)



I appreciate the update ^-^ I hate waiting and not knowing what's happening xD


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 22, 2015)

Lining is done on all of them!

('nother update)


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 22, 2015)

Finished Luckypinch's commission!



Spoiler: I hope I did okay! ;u;











also I hope you can tell who everyone is oh gosh


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 22, 2015)

Finished katiegurl1223's commission!



Spoiler: She was fun to draw!


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 22, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Finished katiegurl1223's commission!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: She was fun to draw!



Ohhh ohhh MY GOD. THIS CAME OUT SO MUCH BETTER THAN I IMAGINED ;w; When would you be available to receive payment?


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 22, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Ohhh ohhh MY GOD. THIS CAME OUT SO MUCH BETTER THAN I IMAGINED ;w; When would you be available to receive payment?



uhhhh now is chill if that's cool with you? .o.


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 22, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> uhhhh now is chill if that's cool with you? .o.



Now should work! My town or yours? :3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 22, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Now should work! My town or yours? :3



Which would you prefer? I've got no preferences ;u;


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 22, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Which would you prefer? I've got no preferences ;u;



I would prefer your town >w< I don't have much room in my town to drop bells heh


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 22, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> I would prefer your town >w< I don't have much room in my town to drop bells heh



okie I don't have a ton of room either but we'll make it work ;u;


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 22, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> okie I don't have a ton of room either but we'll make it work ;u;



Hehe okay, I'm adding you now :3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 22, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Hehe okay, I'm adding you now :3



Gates are open!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 23, 2015)

I finished Kimber's commission!



Spoiler: I hope the purple haired one looks okay, there were a lot of differences between the two refs


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> I finished Kimber's commission!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I hope the purple haired one looks okay, there were a lot of differences between the two refs



omg that is so cute shes gonna freak
did she already pay or can I?


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 23, 2015)

Finnian said:


> omg that is so cute shes gonna freak
> did she already pay or can I?



she hasn't paid yet, I like to wait until after I actually get the thing done so I can't procrastinate ;u;


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> she hasn't paid yet, I like to wait until after I actually get the thing done so I can't procrastinate ;u;



lmao same tbh lemme pay

- - - Post Merge - - -

GIFT FOR MY WAIFU


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 23, 2015)

Finnian said:


> lmao same tbh lemme pay
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> GIFT FOR MY WAIFU



oh gosh okay thank you ;u;

Yeeee I hope she likes it!


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 23, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Finished Luckypinch's commission!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I CAN AND FANGIRL TYSM TYSM 
Is it ok if I edit them to put them all in one big line so it fits the sig requrmwnts??? ugh it's so perf I love it


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 23, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> I CAN AND FANGIRL TYSM TYSM
> Is it ok if I edit them to put them all in one big line so it fits the sig requrmwnts??? ugh it's so perf I love it



Yep! Go ahead and edit them! 
And gosh you're welcome ;u;


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 23, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Yep! Go ahead and edit them!
> And gosh you're welcome ;u;



Let me know when I can pay


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2015)

She's home now, so I'll show her right away!
Sorry I had to go to an emergency dentist thing lol


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 23, 2015)

HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!
Username: Cheezyfries
Payment Offer: 5m IGB?
Style: uh, whichever one you'd think would fit my request! i was thinking either stick or chibi? (tinier ones ofc haha)
Shot: headshots!
Coloured: yes please
Shaded:
Ref: my entire village + mayor! i'll edit this to show what my mayor looks like (the sig isn't a good rep of that), but all of my villagers are in my sig, their names are: beau, fang, whitney, wolfgang, poppy, molly, francine, chrissy, mint, and rudy! i can give you refs for them if you'd like, just let me know~
Other: if i did anything wrong, please let me know!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 23, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> oh gosh okay thank you ;u;
> 
> Yeeee I hope she likes it!



ERMAGERD I CAN'T EVEN HANDLE THE AMAZING!!!!! I will try to find the right emoji to explain how much I love this 
(ﾉﾟ0ﾟ)ﾉ 
へ(゜∇、?)へ
／人◕ ‿‿ ◕人＼
ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
okay i am done but I LOVE IT


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 23, 2015)

HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!
Username: Money hunter
Payment Offer: 270 tbt
Style: chibi
Shot: full body
Coloured: yes
Shaded: yes
Ref: (please link your character references here) x x x x 
Other:


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 24, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!
> Username: Cheezyfries
> Payment Offer: 5m IGB?
> Style: uh, whichever one you'd think would fit my request! i was thinking either stick or chibi? (tinier ones ofc haha)
> ...



*Accepted!* (And yes dear you filled out everything right)



Money Hunter said:


> HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!
> Username: Money hunter
> Payment Offer: 270 tbt
> Style: chibi
> ...



*Accepted!*



Kimber said:


> ERMAGERD I CAN'T EVEN HANDLE THE AMAZING!!!!! I will try to find the right emoji to explain how much I love this
> (ﾉﾟ0ﾟ)ﾉ
> へ(゜∇、?)へ
> ／人◕ ‿‿ ◕人＼
> ...



oh gosh I'm so glad you like it!



Luckypinch said:


> Let me know when I can pay



Sometime today should be good ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 24, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!
> Username: Cheezyfries
> Payment Offer: 5m IGB?
> Style: uh, whichever one you'd think would fit my request! i was thinking either stick or chibi? (tinier ones ofc haha)
> ...



Also do you want the villagers humanized or not? I can't guarantee the quality of not humanized though, sorry ;n;


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 24, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Also do you want the villagers humanized or not? I can't guarantee the quality of not humanized though, sorry ;n;



do you mean gijinka? if so, i think i'd prefer them to not be humanized, and also for it to be kind of obvious? which villager they are if that's asking too much, thanks! oh and it'd be awesome if it could fit the sig requirements (i totally forget what they are but i can tell you them later). i'll try to get my mayor refs up tonight, but i'm kinda busy so at latest tomorrow. thanks for your patience!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 24, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> do you mean gijinka? if so, i think i'd prefer them to not be humanized, and also for it to be kind of obvious? which villager they are if that's asking too much, thanks! oh and it'd be awesome if it could fit the sig requirements (i totally forget what they are but i can tell you them later). i'll try to get my mayor refs up tonight, but i'm kinda busy so at latest tomorrow. thanks for your patience!



I will try my absolute best on the villagers, and I'll look up the sig requirements, you don't have to! ;u; And ye, I don't mind waiting, gives me time to think of what to do. I was thinking stickmen, but that's just 'cause it'd be easier on me. ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 24, 2015)

Money Hunter's is sketched, and I will line and colour tomorrow!

(Updaaaaaate)


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 24, 2015)

HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!
*Username:* Cam,
*Payment Offer:* 50 TBTB?
*Style:* (see below) Stickman
*Shot:* (head, bust, waist, full-body etc.) full body
*Coloured:* yes please
*Shaded:* no thank you
*Ref:* (please link your character references here) anything from me http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?270748-Yet-Another-Art-Request-Thread
*Other:* Thanks so much your art is amazing


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 24, 2015)

Cam said:


> HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!
> *Username:* Cam,
> *Payment Offer:* 50 TBTB?
> *Style:* (see below) Stickman
> ...



*Accepted!*


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 24, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> *Accepted!*


Yay! Should I pay now or afterwards?


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 24, 2015)

Cam said:


> Yay! Should I pay now or afterwards?



After please! ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -

speaking of which, I decided to do yours right before bed, as stickmen are easy ;u;



Spoiler: I hope she came out okay












OH! If anyone ever needs anything edited, just ask! I may charge a small fee (like 10btb) depending on the size of the edit.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 25, 2015)

Money Hunter's is lined, and I'm starting to colour!

I'm still waiting for refs from Cheezyfries ;u;


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 25, 2015)

ahh i forgot i'm sorry i have it right here!
[front] ​​[back]​


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 25, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> ahh i forgot i'm sorry i have it right here!
> [front] ​​[back]​




Yay! Thank you!​


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 25, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> After please! ;u;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Thank you! It is amazing! I sent the bells! Sorry I didn't offer more I'm a little broke rn ol


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 25, 2015)

Cam said:


> Thank you! It is amazing! I sent the bells! Sorry I didn't offer more I'm a little broke rn ol



it's fine! It's name your own price for a reason!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also finished Money Hunter's commission!

I'll start on Cheesyfries' tomorrow if you don't mind ;u;


Spoiler


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 25, 2015)

the spelling of my username is hilarious XD yeah, i don't mind! i'll be going away for awhile tomorrow, so if you'd like we can do the transaction now? i'll be gone until next monday~


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 25, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> the spelling of my username is hilarious XD yeah, i don't mind! i'll be going away for awhile tomorrow, so if you'd like we can do the transaction now? i'll be gone until next monday~



oh gosh sorry I didn't notice the misspelling! ;o;

And we can wait until you get back, I have people wait until I'm done to prevent procrastination on my end ;u;


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi hi I wanna pay pay


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 25, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Hi hi I wanna pay pay



okay!
Gates are open!


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 25, 2015)

lol the typo isn't a big deal, i just found it funny! i would do that as well, i put off writing a dream review for four days after i reserved it, originally intending to get it done an hour after i posted the reservation XD


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 25, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> lol the typo isn't a big deal, i just found it funny! i would do that as well, i put off writing a dream review for four days after i reserved it, originally intending to get it done an hour after i posted the reservation XD



;u;

also I don't think we ever reached a decision, would you like your commission in chibi or stickman?


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 25, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> ;u;
> 
> also I don't think we ever reached a decision, would you like your commission in chibi or stickman?



chibi please! idk how that would work, but if it ends up being hard to do or not looking the way you want it to, feel free to do stickman~


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 25, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> chibi please! idk how that would work, but if it ends up being hard to do or not looking the way you want it to, feel free to do stickman~



okay!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 25, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Hi hi I wanna pay pay



okay I gotta head to bed but we can try again tomorrow, sorry ;u;


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you!! So lovely!!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 26, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Thank you!! So lovely!!



yay I'm glad you like it!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Apr 28, 2015)

holy moly sorry for basically disappearing for a while there

and big apologies to Cheezyfries for making you wait so long! I'm now actually working on it, here's proof! [x]

It should be finished in the next few days, again I'm terribly sorry for the wait ;u;


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 28, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> holy moly sorry for basically disappearing for a while there
> 
> and big apologies to Cheezyfries for making you wait so long! I'm now actually working on it, here's proof! [x]
> 
> It should be finished in the next few days, again I'm terribly sorry for the wait ;u;



np! beau's so cute lol, it's fine, i can't imagine how horrible art block is- writer's block is my biggest nightmare. super excited to see it now, thanks for the update!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Apr 28, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> np! beau's so cute lol, it's fine, i can't imagine how horrible art block is- writer's block is my biggest nightmare. super excited to see it now, thanks for the update!



thank you for being so patient with me ;u;

The sketches are finished and I'll be working on lining tomorrow as it's getting late


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 4, 2015)

Lining is done, and I'm feeling a need to draw more! ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 8, 2015)

good god I'm terribly sorry that took so long



Spoiler: It's already the dimensions of a sig you just have to resize it ;u;


----------



## cheezyfries (May 8, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> good god I'm terribly sorry that took so long
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's already the dimensions of a sig you just have to resize it ;u;



eep thank you, i love it! is there any way you could move the heads so that they're closer, it'd probably help me be able to add more things when i use it as my sig. also, could you move my mayor's head so that it's in the middle of the villagers? thank you so much, will do my best to tip you! let me know when we can trade~


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 8, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> eep thank you, i love it! is there any way you could move the heads so that they're closer, it'd probably help me be able to add more things when i use it as my sig. also, could you move my mayor's head so that it's in the middle of the villagers? thank you so much, will do my best to tip you! let me know when we can trade~





Spoiler: Is this better? .o.


----------



## cheezyfries (May 8, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: Is this better? .o.



((i'm so picky so sorry in advance)) maybe just move them a tiny little bit closer to the mayor? i'll give you 6m instead, thank you! VM me when we can trade~


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 8, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> ((i'm so picky so sorry in advance)) maybe just move them a tiny little bit closer to the mayor? i'll give you 6m instead, thank you! VM me when we can trade~





Spoiler: Like this? .o.


----------



## cheezyfries (May 8, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: Like this? .o.



yes it's perfect, thank you so much!! ah i'll definitely find a way to put this in my sig one day, thank you!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 8, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> yes it's perfect, thank you so much!! ah i'll definitely find a way to put this in my sig one day, thank you!



yaaaay I'm glad you like it!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 10, 2015)

bump ;u;


----------



## biibii (May 10, 2015)

HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!
*Username:* Cocovampire
*Payment Offer:* 50-100 tbt
*Style:* stickman
*Shot:* fullbody?
*Coloured:* ye
*Shaded:* if u want ;;v ;
*Ref:* 
*Other:* Please draw a small birthmark under the right eye.
You can edit pointe shoes and tutu as much as you'd like


----------



## Katelyn (May 10, 2015)

HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!
*Username:* katiegurl1223
*Payment Offer:* 300tbt?
*Style:* Chibi
*Shot:* full-body
*Coloured:* yes
*Shaded:* yes
*Ref:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/131077426@N06/sets/72157651811299920/
*Other:* I can go a bit higher in price if you'd like ^-^


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 10, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!
> *Username:* Cocovampire
> *Payment Offer:* 50-100 tbt
> *Style:* stickman
> ...



*Accepted!* And uh, I don't really tend to shade stickmen, so I'm probs not gonna ;u;



katiegurl1223 said:


> HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!
> *Username:* katiegurl1223
> *Payment Offer:* 300tbt?
> *Style:* Chibi
> ...



*Accepted!* And the price is fine, it's pay what you want for a reason ;u;


----------



## Katelyn (May 10, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> *Accepted!* And uh, I don't really tend to shade stickmen, so I'm probs not gonna ;u;
> 
> 
> 
> *Accepted!* And the price is fine, it's pay what you want for a reason ;u;



Okay! I just always feel like I'm lowballing people aha


----------



## biibii (May 10, 2015)

oh okay!

No shadding is fine bb

Is the price okay m8??


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 10, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> oh okay!
> 
> No shadding is fine bb
> 
> Is the price okay m8??



ye the price is fine, friend!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 11, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> oh okay!
> 
> No shadding is fine bb
> 
> Is the price okay m8??





Spoiler: All done! Lemme know if you need anything changed!


----------



## biibii (May 11, 2015)

sending tbt

- - - Post Merge - - -

also the birthmark is the size of a bread crumb, and its brown! If you an fix that It'll be perfect!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 11, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> sending tbt
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also the birthmark is the size of a bread crumb, and its brown! If you an fix that It'll be perfect!





Spoiler: is this better? .o.


----------



## biibii (May 11, 2015)

yes!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 11, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> yes!



yay!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 12, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Okay! I just always feel like I'm lowballing people aha





Spoiler: All finished!


----------



## Katelyn (May 12, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: All finished!



Ahhh thank you so much! She looks absolutely stunning! Sending the tbt now <3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 12, 2015)

Have you heard of Mario Kart licenses? I know that you can make custom ones, and I'd love one to complete it. (If you could make one, though.)

*HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!*
*Username:* Paperboy012305
*Payment Offer:* Is 300 ok?
*Style:* Chibi
*Shot:* (I'm not sure, what do all the shots look like)
*Coloured:* Yes
*Shaded:* Sure, why not?
*Ref:* I'm a Mario Kart 8 player, so I want both of the Villager and Toadette
*Other:* Can you make them be close together? And make both of them do the peace sign? The villager is the major part. Make the peace sign on his right hand, and make the Villager hold Toadette on his left. Toadette's peace sign can be either the left or right hand, surprise me.

Is this possible you can do this?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Plus, I subscribed to check on updates in this thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and both of them winking. Forgot about that.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 13, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Ahhh thank you so much! She looks absolutely stunning! Sending the tbt now <3



Yeeeee I'm so glad you like it!!



Paperboy012305 said:


> Have you heard of Mario Kart licenses? I know that you can make custom ones, and I'd love one to complete it. (If you could make one, though.)
> 
> *HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!*
> *Username:* Paperboy012305
> ...



*Accepted!*

I'm not sure about the license, but I can definitely draw you the Villager and Toadette!
I would suggest a bust or waist-up shot for this.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 13, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Yeeeee I'm so glad you like it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about drawing a full body, and i'll see what I can do.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 13, 2015)

You know, instead of a custom license for it. I'll just use it as one of my special art requests of mine.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 13, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> You know, instead of a custom license for it. I'll just use it as one of my special art requests of mine.



sorry you've confused me ;n;
What do you mean by special art request?


----------



## Money Hunter (May 13, 2015)

HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!
*Username:* money hunter
*Payment Offer:* 270 btb
*Style:* chibi
*Shot:* full
*Coloured:* yes
*Shaded:* yes
*Ref:* [x]
*Other:* Draw him in a shy pose

tyvm <3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 13, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> HEY HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M A COMMISSION REQUEST!
> *Username:* money hunter
> *Payment Offer:* 270 btb
> *Style:* chibi
> ...



*accepted!*

And oh my gosh he's adorable


----------



## Money Hunter (May 13, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> *accepted!*
> 
> And oh my gosh he's adorable



thank you


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 13, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> sorry you've confused me ;n;
> What do you mean by special art request?


Like keeping it for my own purposes.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 13, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Like keeping it for my own purposes.



oh okay
though, I still don't really understand what you mean. I'm sorry ;n;


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 13, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> oh okay
> though, I still don't really understand what you mean. I'm sorry ;n;


Sorry you don't understand it, but I unfortunately can't make it simpler to understand. Sorry.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 15, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> thank you





Spoiler: He was fun to draw, so much brown!


----------



## Money Hunter (May 15, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: He was fun to draw, so much brown!



i love you


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 15, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> i love you



yaaaaay


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 15, 2015)

*Waiting patiently for my request to be done*


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 16, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> *Waiting patiently for my request to be done*



oh sorry! I thought you meant you were going somewhere else for art. I apologise, I get very confused very easily.

I'll get started right away!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 16, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> oh sorry! I thought you meant you were going somewhere else for art. I apologise, I get very confused very easily.
> 
> I'll get started right away!


Thanks! I wonder what it'll look like.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 17, 2015)

okay I finished sketching and lining, though I'm a bit exhausted

so it should be done sometime tomorrow! ;u;


----------



## Money Hunter (May 17, 2015)




----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 3, 2015)

asdksdns update

going has been slow, but it's been going. art motivation is at like, 5%

good news is I'm working on it right now


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 3, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> asdksdns update
> 
> going has been slow, but it's been going. art motivation is at like, 5%
> 
> good news is I'm working on it right now



Yay, that's good!


----------

